# Kaufberatung Netzwerk Festplatte



## MCrookieDe (12. April 2006)

Hi,
ich brauch mal wieder mehr Speicherplatz. Und ich möchte diesen gern 
auf ein Externes Laufwerk mit Netzwerkanschluss, weg vom PC, schaffen. Teils für einmalige Daten (Videos) und teils als Backup. Das Gehäuse sollte z.b. im Keller stehn und den 
ganzen Tag laufen, die Festplatte sollte natürlich bei nicht gebrauch runterfahren, der Haltbarkeit wegen.
Mein aktueller Favorit ist die Netgear SC101.
http://www.netgear.de/Produkte/Multimedia/SC101/index.html
Und zwar weil: Ich 2 Festplatten einbauen kann. (Z.b wenn meine HD im Desktop mal
ausgetauscht wird kann man die alte noch in die Netgear stecken)...
Weil sie relativ günstig ist (unter 100euronen).
Und ich kann mir selbst aussuchen welche Platte ich dazu kauf. (bei vielen Gehäusen ist ja bereits eine HD dabei)
Dummerweise spricht auch einiges dagegen, in Produkt Bewertungen habe ich von
Bugs in der Software, Abstürzen, und der miesen Übertragungsrate von 4MB/s gelesen.
 

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung?
Ist die langsame Übertragungsgeschwindikeit bei Netzwerkfestplatten Standard?
Könnte man die auch mit Linux nutzen? (Bei Netgear braucht man Treiber, und ob es die auch für Linux gibt ist wohl fraglich, ist aber relativ irelevant weil ich immoment kein Linux nutze)


Danke schon mal!
Gruß
Martin


----------

